# GH Awning, where do I start?



## 96505 (Oct 12, 2005)

I've just bought a MH and it has a GH awning on it. I've wound it out and back but haven't tried putting the front and sides on yet. Is it straightforward or do I need to find some instructions?


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Instructions would be good, even if only to check you have all the bits.
If its all there, a nice sunny day and a couple of hours to spare should have you practiced enough.

If in doubt, here's the website.

http://www.theawningcompany.co.uk/home.htm


----------



## 96505 (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks,

I've just emailed them.

I'm glad the silver screen came with it this week too!


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

I have GH awnings on my 'van. They are the old rectangular steel box type. I e-mailed GH asking a few questions about the awnings; giving the sizes and even the serial numbers. They didn't reply ............ so don't hold your breath waiting. I do have a 'safari room' but I have never attempted to fit it. When it is in it's 'kit-bag' it is too heavy for me to lift..............

H


----------



## 96505 (Oct 12, 2005)

They have replied asking for the serial number...here's hoping....


----------

